# Hi , how can I replace "G" in 4GLTE in status bar for Vicious MIUI



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

it bugs me haha


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

wrong section


----------



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

oops sorry


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

upgrade to the newest build. It corrects this.

edit: I just realized you are more than likely talking about the ICS port not the GB port. sorry I see what you are talking about now.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's an issue with the xml's and one of our fellow forum members here is taking a look in to it to see if he can fix it cuz I don't know anything about xml's..


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Or u could try out my theme  already fixed that lol


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> Or u could try out my theme  already fixed that lol


Where's your theme at? I looked in the theme section and couldn't find it.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.co...hena%20Dark.zip

crown is for 3/4g
arrows go from red to green depending on how close u are to your wifi
everything else pretty much is basic mix and matched theme and easy to see whats what

appreciate the feedback as well


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do I install from my download folder???


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Make sure it's a. Mtz.... SwiftKey isn't comparing but then find it in your file explorer and open it


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

i left it as a zip some of the images were not playing well so either way it will convert it into the mtz from the download folder copy and past it into your miui/themes folder then go to your themes and apply (will convert first)


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Love the theme!!! What r the colored lines on top indicating??? Very nice job.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks man appreciate it and it does not mean anything its just a nice status bar background I love to use instead from a all transparent bar

Il be modding more heavy heavy stuff coming this weekend so if u have any ideas or wanna throw in some mods let me know over at the post your vicious screens thread.


----------



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> It's an issue with the xml's and one of our fellow forum members here is taking a look in to it to see if he can fix it cuz I don't know anything about xml's..


ah okay, thanks. Keep up the good work will donate soon.


----------

